# India among countries with worst internet connections



## masterkd (May 3, 2012)

*India among countries with worst internet connections*



> Does your internet connection feel slow? Well, most probably it is. A report by Akamai, which manages an internet content delivery system used by hundreds of major websites across the world, reveals that despite 3G rollout in 2011, the overall state of internet connections in India continues to be poor with average speed of just 0.9mbps. This puts India at 114th position in the list prepared by Akamai on the basis of average internet speed in quarter 4, 2011.
> 
> In India all 3G connections are sold with a promise of an internet connection with a speed of at least several mbps. But it seems the reality is different. And with the growth in wired internet connections lagging behind, the average internet speed in the country remains poor.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Not at all surprising.India needs to change to fibre optic cables and provide good connection.Maybe this will happen by 2020


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

Not fiber optics, even fixed connections and less loose joints in the cables should do a lot more better..


----------



## masterkd (May 3, 2012)

Always knew internet connections are bad in India..but never knew this bad..lowest in Asia-Pacific region..that's shameful!!


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

^^ Exactly.India has the worst Internet plans.I just think its because Of the Lame People In TRAI.
Whats the USE OF 4G when the limit is 6gb.(Ok good speeds still 6gb)then 144 kbps WTF!
144 KBPS=15 KB/S(Cant load any of the present webpages fast)


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

Damn thats nothing.. I have the BSNL UL750 connection.. My friends and I are shocked even if we get speeds of 160 KB/s.. I just re wired the joints I could and now I get speeds of 117 KB/s.. 

still better, earlier I used to only get 25 KB/s and yes I own a BROADBAND CONNECTION..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 3, 2012)

Mother****ing government. 'nuff said.


----------



## koolent (May 3, 2012)

Ya ryt.. They just don't care abt what we guys want.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Hope APJ become Prez again we can expect something


----------



## S_V (May 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Not at all surprising.India needs to change to fibre optic cables and provide good connection.Maybe this will happen by 2020



It already happened in 2010,, My Internet connection speed from Beam Telecom , Once I reach FUP. I get around 4-6mbps still it Rockz....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-11.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

^^ Beam is really good i heard.Probably has the highest speed for the lowest price?


----------



## S_V (May 3, 2012)

yes serpent16...

I pay 1530 per month...


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 3, 2012)

This is because most the misniter and babus are not technically sound and most of them dont know how internet and computers work, they dont even use internet. hence they are not worried about this as the only thind matters them is money and promotions. 

It will take another 10 to 20 years to reach average speed of 1 mbps, by then the other conoutries would have gone far ahead and the contect wouold be more demanding.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

S_V said:


> yes serpent16...
> 
> I pay 1530 per month...



Worth it.They even have plans around 600rs for 1+ mbps.
Hope Beam FIber becomes national


----------



## R2K (May 3, 2012)

This is not a new information. Everyone in India who use internet on a daily basis get to know this sad fact sooner or later. And I don't think this messed up situation is gonna change in near future. 
IMO the present pathetic speed with heavy tariff imposed on Indian customers will only change if broadband internet become some kind of mainstream necessity like the mobile phone service. Only then companies will compete and invest heavily on developing the necessary infrastructure and lowering cost of usage. 

And I don't see that happening as 50 % of population has nothing to do with internet and majority of the remaining users as I see it are more than happy with the pathetic speed available on those stupid 2G/ 3G mobile "broadband internet".  . 
(Also a major portion of users I see only care if their internet conn. is fast enough to update their stupid facebook status.)
And most importantly this is the situation of India which is one of the leading countries when it comes to software development/ engineering.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2012)

Since the government cannot censor all of the net, they try to make it an ordeal for everyone.

I mean, all the top ISPs provide pathetic plans and bandwidth, only the local ISPs provide better (if not superior) connections.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Airtel 3G Unlimited  FTW!



Wut?


----------



## ico (May 3, 2012)

Old thread by me: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/140821-pakistan-broadband.html*

Some people say - "DEMAND IS HIGH IN INDIA."

Demand and supply logic doens't work here. The Indian govt. had bothered about the telephony revolution. Re. 1 per minute STD. Demand and supply? It's just that India hasn't seen an internet revolution. The govt. doesn't bother now.


----------



## d6bmg (May 3, 2012)

Cause:
1. India have small amount of international bandwirdh.
2. Most of those international bandwidth is being wasted in government sector (offices etc.) and thereby creating the very high artificial need among general users and thus forcing operators to provide internet at a very high rate.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

And some people in india when you ask them what your internet speed they say 100 mbps.
And many many people get fooled by MB GB Term. They dont know the difference they fall for all sorts of marketing ideas


----------



## d6bmg (May 3, 2012)

The partial solution is using high speed vpn.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

^^ Whats that?


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> The partial solution is using high speed vpn.



How to use it?


----------



## sarthak (May 3, 2012)

No surprise............. I get only ~60 KBPS(380kbps) on hostel wifi limited to 3GB per month. Maximum speed they give is just 512 kbps  



d6bmg said:


> The partial solution is using high speed vpn.



Didn't get you.


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

Thats one and only reason i'm not in online gaming(mmo).


----------



## masterkd (May 3, 2012)

I am really jealous of two friends of mine..one in UK gets 30mbps(max, with peak time speed capping) for 20GBP/mnth and another in US gets 15 mbps for $40/mnth..both are unlimited plans..when I am going to get this kind of connection!!


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

^^ Woah!


----------



## rajnusker (May 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> The partial solution is using high speed vpn.



VPN can be good but the good ones don't come cheap, but really it doesn't compensate for our slow download speeds 




masterkd said:


> I am really jealous of two friends of mine..one in UK gets 30mbps(max, with peak time speed capping) for 20GBP/mnth and another in US gets 15 mbps for $40/mnth..both are unlimited plans..when I am going to get this kind of connection!!



That's nothing, I know a person in US using 100mbps connection for $10/month. 100mbps have become common now around the globe.. 1gbps lan port are sold for a reason don't you think?


----------



## funskar (May 3, 2012)

Beam hyderabadi n fivenet mumbai rocks..
Mtnl seems to have gud plans bt they disconnects frequently..

In india 3g-4g are just a new formaula of scam..

This govt n trai r Mother******* .[sorry for faul word]

Recently trai trippled the 2g spectrum prices than 3g spectrum..
Which will hike the call rates upto 30% as said by telecom experts..

There is simple formula in india.. netas Boosts their bank balance by doing scam..
They go jaill. Then they come out after 6-7th months [ Ex. kanimoji,a. raja]
Then govt hikes the taxes for shitty reasons as followed By trai hiking the spectrum prices..

You can see the bsnl corrupt babus who gets hefty salary just atending the office..


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

Seriously guys for getting better internet we need two things
1)Young And educated People in TRAI(Not the youth who are against development and stuff and are to innocent).
2)APJ as prez(As i heard he was the one who bought 2 mbps to India)


----------



## funskar (May 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> And some people in india when you ask them what your internet speed they say 100 mbps.
> And many many people get fooled by MB GB Term. They dont know the difference they fall for all sorts of marketing ideas



Hahahah.. Exactly right..
When i apllyd for bsnl brodband that Bsnl guy said me unlimited for 750 100mbps speed.. 




serpent16 said:


> Seriously guys for getting better internet we need two things
> 1)Young And educated People in TRAI(Not the youth who are against development and stuff and are to innocent).
> 2)APJ as prez(As i heard he was the one who bought 2 mbps to India)



Nothing will happen until we hav good ministers..
Not like sibal/raja the curse for india's telecom..


----------



## doomgiver (May 3, 2012)

i propose removing this thread from the "news" section and dumping it in the chitchat section.
everyone knows that india has the worst internet penetration (double entendre, har de har har)

old news is old.


----------



## theserpent (May 3, 2012)

^^ Yup
Some people see this and buy
4G FOR 999-6GB-Buy
what they fail to see is
FUP IS 6GB And after that your stuck with a freaking 144 kbps


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

And Broadband as per TRAI definition is 256 kbps, which is speed of my connection. Surely if APJ Abdul Kalam becomes President this will change


----------



## Ryu (May 3, 2012)

I have MTS mblaze and the max speeds I get is around 600 kbps and the average is around 300 kbps and they promise 3.1 mbps.


----------



## paroh (May 5, 2012)

Even the 3G is not upto the mark both in speed and FUP and high cost to the customer.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2012)

I donot think we need a thread for this so rather posting here instead 

Indians are more active smartphone users than Americans - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News

Irony?


----------



## R2K (May 5, 2012)

paroh said:


> Even the 3G is not upto the mark both in speed and FUP and high cost to the customer.



3G is kinda unreliable but still affordable IMO


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2012)

^dont think the providers are really 3G ready because, used 3G for a couple of weeks was only getting it in a few places 
cost is a little on the high side 
video, audio streaming and multiplayer gaming work just fine on 2G tho


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2012)

^good joke...2g net takes atleast half a minute to sign into skype...imo 2g only fit for web browsing


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^good joke...2g net takes atleast half a minute to sign into skype...imo 2g only fit for web browsing



Strange. Because I have even done free calls using Skype without much problem. On a 2g obviously with a Android smart phone.
Even could play multiplayer games with the forum member Sam who lives across the city. I hosted and his ping was like 300. Although terrible but its very much playbable


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2012)

what was the point in conducting a survey?
all of us knew this 
faaltoo mein time waste kara


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 5, 2012)

^ Exactly. 

Its nothing we don't know, already.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I donot think we need a thread for this so rather posting here instead
> 
> Indians are more active smartphone users than Americans - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News
> 
> Irony?



More Indians have no life.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 5, 2012)

^ rofl. Repped.


----------



## Sujeet (May 5, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> More Indians have no life.




Smartphones: The root of all evil? - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2012)

What is internet connection in India? Let alone speed.


----------



## Ironman (May 6, 2012)

This is the Main Reason i cannot play great mmorpgs like Blade and Soul , Queens Blade
Shayia etc

DAMN YOU GOVT. OF INDIA , We Pay You Tax You give us Hoax
instead of good broadband (For which again we are paying too)


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

Sadness Some ppl are recommending pranab Mukherji as Prez of India


----------



## rahul_c (May 6, 2012)

Airtel 4G tagline - Don’t surf..Just fly— for 2 kilometers and fall to the ground (your legs broken) & then just crawl.


----------



## funskar (May 6, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Airtel 4G tagline - Don’t surf..Just fly— for 2 kilometers and fall to the ground (your legs broken) & then just crawl.




After paying 1k for  Broadband still u can't watch youtube videos without hassle..
3-4g is to show in the list that india has these technology..


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

^^ Whats the use of 4G.When WE have some thing called FUP OF 6GB ..Crossing which speed will be 144 kbps=10-16 KB/S


----------



## R2K (May 6, 2012)

I'm seriously against FUP but I remember reading somewhere that even telecom companies in US and UK have FUP enabled on mobile internet. Its not just in India.


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

^^ Well but they wont have lame speeds like 144.256 kbps after crossing THE FUP.
These days the minimum anyone require is 256-512 kbps-For videos Ideal is 1+ mbps[For 420-640p)


----------



## funskar (May 6, 2012)

R2K said:


> I'm seriously against FUP but I remember reading somewhere that even telecom companies in US and UK have FUP enabled on mobile internet. Its not just in India.



Fup shud b decent.. not like  6gb upto 20-40mbps after that lame 128-144kbps.. minmum 512kbps shud v provided or else 40-50gb fup data..

See the fup's of beam -act-bsnl bb 2k+ plans..
4-6gb fup for a 1k connection is Lyk giving lolipop to child n when he going to eat it u just snapd that lolipop


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

These days airtel is giving me 25 gb FUP for 500-600


----------



## lordirecto (May 6, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> These days airtel is giving me 25 gb FUP for 500-600



Do you mean Airtel Broadband? Or Airtel Mobile?
Even if you are talking about Airtel Broadband, 25 GB is not much of a download limit.

EDIT: I easily cross 60GB with my Reliance Broadband per month, with 600kbps and 1mbps transfer speeds.


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

lordirecto said:


> Do you mean Airtel Broadband? Or Airtel Mobile?
> Even if you are talking about Airtel Broadband, 25 GB is not much of a download limit.
> 
> EDIT: I easily cross 60GB with my Reliance Broadband per month, with 600kbps and 1mbps transfer speeds.



Airtel Broadband.But for 500-600 bucks 25 GB FUP is good.I take 10 days to finish it though :/.This is because now i have hols.When 12th starts maybe it will take 15-20 days


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 6, 2012)

^^
and i am bl**y hell struck with 256kbps after 8 GB with airtel broadband.playing BFH alone take around 300-400mbs per day,then how can this 8gb last for a month.
for the people who think politicians are going to get good and will start thinking about people,thats never goin to happen better we leave india and settle in US ,UK or even in korea for internet


----------



## Theodre (May 16, 2012)

Am glad they are on the list, maybe we should vote for the worst ISP too!! B.S.N.L!!! I have been using a connection with download speed of 10kbps (you heard me right ) for the last 4 month.  They cant even maintain the current available speed ediotas!  I have been paying 750 bucks for the last 4 month  

They deserve it


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2012)

I am glad i am going out of India to study in a few months. I better get that textbook in my hand and start studying for tomorrow's paper . Seriously, the internet over here just sucks. I am paying 1350 for my bsnl bb and 399 for idea BIS services and none of them are satisfactory.


----------

